# Amp and Cab in a Box (Sanguine Distortion into Unicab)



## Danbieranowski (Sep 7, 2020)

The other guitarist of my band is a little bit of a luddite, but he wants to be able to record demos into his computer. He doesn't have any plugins and doesn't really understand recording software, so I figured the easiest way to make this happen would be a full amp in a box, so all he has to do is plug it into the interface and go. This actually turned out pretty awesome, and I'm going to make a few more (Superbolt into Unicab, Dr. Boogie into Unicab, Son of Ben into Unicab). 

Here's what it looks like inside:




Here's what it looks like outside:




And here's a video of the first playthrough. It takes a little time to find a balance between the volume of the "amp" circuit and the gain of the "cab" circuit, as well as finding a nice blend between the EQ sections of each, but I found a pretty comfortable medium after jamming for a little bit after recording this video. 
Anyways, this is just my guitar and the pedal direct in, no additional amps or processing. I turn off the Unicab at :45 so you can hear the non-cab signal, which of course just sounds like square wave distortion. Enjoy!


----------



## Barry (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 7, 2020)

Very nice for a guy that's not been building too long you're putting out some excellent stuff


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 7, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Very nice for a guy that's not been building too long you're putting out some excellent stuff



Thank you! It’s honestly because people like you and the other members of this community are so great at helping/teaching us new kids. So I’m very appreciative of that.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice work, just beautiful!  Sounds great.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 7, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## p_wats (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks great! I've built a Unicab, but plan to try a Son Of Ben to go in front of it.


----------



## whiiiskey (Sep 22, 2020)

Sounds great! I'm finally ready to start putting mine together.


----------



## Edenspace (Jun 28, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> The other guitarist of my band is a little bit of a luddite, but he wants to be able to record demos into his computer. He doesn't have any plugins and doesn't really understand recording software, so I figured the easiest way to make this happen would be a full amp in a box, so all he has to do is plug it into the interface and go. This actually turned out pretty awesome, and I'm going to make a few more (Superbolt into Unicab, Dr. Boogie into Unicab, Son of Ben into Unicab).
> 
> Here's what it looks like inside:
> View attachment 6179
> ...


Is this a 1590XX enclosure?


----------



## Robert (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks like a 1590DD.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> Looks like a 1590DD.


Correct it is a 1590DD.


----------



## Edenspace (Jun 28, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> Correct it is a 1590DD.


You think you could have fit it in a 1590XX? Looks like there's a lot of space in there.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 28, 2022)

Edenspace said:


> You think you could have fit it in a 1590XX? Looks like there's a lot of space in there.


Should be doable. An xx can easily fit 6 16mm pots horizontally, and that’s what would set the minimum constraint.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 28, 2022)

Edenspace said:


> You think you could have fit it in a 1590XX? Looks like there's a lot of space in there.


Yeah for sure, especially if I wired the pots to the pads rather than PCB mounting them.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 30, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> The other guitarist of my band is a little bit of a luddite, but he wants to be able to record demos into his computer. He doesn't have any plugins and doesn't really understand recording software, so I figured the easiest way to make this happen would be a full amp in a box, so all he has to do is plug it into the interface and go. This actually turned out pretty awesome, and I'm going to make a few more (Superbolt into Unicab, Dr. Boogie into Unicab, Son of Ben into Unicab).
> 
> Here's what it looks like inside:
> View attachment 6179
> ...


Great build and love the demo! Thank you for the with and without cab sounds. Gives me a clue what it does. Still toying with building the Unicab but at the moment it's further down on the list.


----------

